# Love building dioramas



## Stangfreak

*I have been collecting cars of all scales and materials (diecast or plastic) for over 40 years... I got into dioramas several years ago abd it sure increased the enjoyment of this hobby a great deal... I don't spend a lot of money on materials, I just look around the house to see what I can use and go from there... Here are some of my favorite shots !!!*

*"Look what the cat drug in" A 1/24 scale plastic model garage diorama...*



















*Here are some 1/24 scale accessory kits that were pretty inexpensive...*


















*These are some of my 1/64 scale dioramas that about 50% is just materials I picked up around the house...*


----------



## Stangfreak

*I also built some 1/64 scale photograph stands that I can use pictures or post cards for back grounds and come up with shots like these...*














































*A good friend took a couple of my photos and enhanced them to come up with these shots...*


----------



## BOXIE

incredlble work .


----------



## roadrner

Would have to agree with BOXIE, incredible! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 81190

That is amazing!


----------



## SJF

Very nicely done! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## bucwheat

You guys do some awesome work.:thumbsup:


----------



## gnukuf0001

Those are cool! And they don't take up a lot of room.... By the way where'dja get that dodge pickup? That chevy one looks like one of the mini-lindys from Lindberg, but I could be wrong...


----------



## pick_box

superb work of art! great job!


----------



## dominichamilton07

Stangfreak said:


> *I also built some 1/64 scale photograph stands that I can use pictures or post cards for back grounds and come up with shots like these...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A good friend took a couple of my photos and enhanced them to come up with these shots...*


They all look fantastic you do a great job I just started back into it after a long absence since I was a teenager but your work is amazing thank you for sharing ito


----------

